# Get in here osoobsessed



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

On a different thread you said your feathers were quieter then your vanes. Couple questions for you. What length feathers, How much helical do you put on yours. My recurve is left handed and 50lbs. I use right helical 4" feathers and I max out my jig to get the most helical out of them as I can get for accuracy and they are LOUD. 
My compound is a DXT set at 70lbs. and if you stand down range and compare vanes to feathers as far as noise the feathers are way louder. Have you ever stood down range and listened to the difference or do the think the helical+speed makes mine louder?

Edit: My compound chronos 293 and my recurve is 175.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought he said they were "more forgiving".


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I have done the down range test more than once and I found that straight (no helical) vanes are the hands down the quietest. Feathers are faster at the beginning but vanes are faster at 15 yards or so.

When I shot a compound I always preferred vanes just because they were quieter in the stand if brushed. Vanes always shot better when wet. Now days all I shoot is feathers in my longbow.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> I thought he said they were "more forgiving".


yes, excatly what i said...they are more forgiving and a quieter out of my recurve than my compound...should have clarified that...

i've never run blazers or vanes out of my compound, so i can't give you a fair comparison on that...on that note, i'm only pulling 55#'s...bow is quiet SBXT, slow speed, but deadly.

i've always shot feathers since day 1, it's how my cousin setup my bow, i'm not one to tweek and stuff if it is working and flying true...

IIRC, the feathers for the compound are 4" with no helical twist on them.

out of my recurve, they are 4" feather with right twist...

hope this helps!



> Vanes always shot better when wet


any arrow will shoot true wet or dry as long as the bow is properly tuned...i've shot my feathers when they were wet, almost completly laid down on the shaft and that arrow still flew true...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Got it. Thanks! I've been hunting when a storm rolled in and I'm sitting in a tree trying to cover up my feathers and beaver balls. Not fun.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Got it. Thanks! I've been hunting when a storm rolled in and I'm sitting in a tree trying to cover up my feathers and beaver balls. Not fun.


not fun at all, i agree....they make a spray you know... :lol:


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Got it. Thanks! I've been hunting when a storm rolled in and I'm sitting in a tree trying to cover up my feathers and beaver balls. Not fun.


 Aren't beaver balls always wet?!?!? Sorry just could not resist!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Enviroman said:


> Aren't beaver balls always wet?!?!? Sorry just could not resist!


Ahahahaha! I wasnt gonna ask. Lol

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> any arrow will shoot true wet or dry as long as the bow is properly tuned...i've shot my feathers when they were wet, almost completly laid down on the shaft and that arrow still flew true...


We have to agree to disagree on this one, I'm not picking a fight by no means I do respect your opinion. Your general statement may lead a new bowhunter to believe there is no difference in a dry arrow or a wet one, as my original state may make somebody shoot over their target when water soaked feathers flew true soaking wet. Lets say, one should go to their range and soak an arrow fletched with feathers in the water for a minute and see how it shoots there before they're sitting in a stand and find out their bow is not tuned properly or maybe they have some porous feathers that weight there arrows to the point of actually dropping 6 inches at 20 yards. The soaked arrows may fly great for them, but every serious hunter should find out for their self.

I honesty I don't really think this will be a problem for most folks in plastic vane age, where 90% of the people shoot vanes today. Most of the folks that shoot feathers are like you and I and already know how they shoot from their own equipment.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

SpecTakleLure said:


> We have to agree to disagree on this one, I'm not picking a fight by no means I do respect your opinion. Your general statement may lead a new bowhunter to believe there is no difference in a dry arrow or a wet one, as my original state may make somebody shoot over their target when water soaked feathers flew true soaking wet. Lets say, one should go to their range and soak an arrow fletched with feathers in the water for a minute and see how it shoots there before they're sitting in a stand and find out their bow is not tuned properly or maybe they have some porous feathers that weight there arrows to the point of actually dropping 6 inches at 20 yards. The soaked arrows may fly great for them, but every serious hunter should find out for their self.
> 
> I honesty I don't really think this will be a problem for most folks in plastic vane age, where 90% of the people shoot vanes today. Most of the folks that shoot feathers are like you and I and already know how they shoot from their own equipment.


Agreed and in no way was I saying it to be true for everyone and their setup.

Lots of exp shooting trad with feathers and cedar shafts, I learned a few things. Compound, I shoot sheild cut feathers, what I posted was my experience with wet feathers, may not hold true for all, but most bows that are tuned well "should" be able to do it.

:cheers:

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------

